# My loss



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I feel your pain, have felt it many times myself.


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

The departed aren't really gone when they live on in your memories, as Bailey always will.
You tentatively (and with misgivings) opened your heart and home 5 years ago, and that amazing Golden Retriever love poured in and overflowed - thanks to your Bailey. 
:0)
Dog ownership undoubtedly makes us all better humans. 
Our love goes to you and your family at this very hard time.


----------



## MYBOO (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks so much folks.
I live in northern Ireland and really appreciate the replys.47 yrs old with no fear of anyone but just totally broken


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

Were in the UK. Our dog is called Scott (your son's name?) but one of his nicknames is 'Boo' too (as in 'my Boo' meaning 'Beautiful') He is also a Daddy's boy. He's 3.5 and I couldn't bear the thought of not having a good long time left to enjoy being with him. (I hope we get that, but know we might not.) 
It sounds like you honoured your Bailey 100% with the decision not to allow him to suffer. All respect to you - a very courageous and kind decision. I hope the dog-shaped hole in your heart is refilled when the time is right for you and your family.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost our 5year-old golden this year to cancer also. Many of us know your pain.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss, and have felt the pain as well, twice...and yes, I have no regrets either...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you and your family. 
These special creatures which are gifts given to us bring so much to our lives.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm really sorry that you lost your baby so early. I can't bear the thought of that.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Many here understand what you are going through and we all share the loss of your precious Golden Bailey. You gave him a great life and that is why he loved you so much. I hope in due time his memories will cushion your loss and time helps you feel better soon. 

Godspeed to Bailey

dlm ny country

“Dogs … are constant reminders that life reveals the best of itself when we live fully in the moment and extend our unconditional love. And it is very true, that the most tender, uncomplicated, most generous part of our being blossoms, without any effort, when it comes to the love of a dog.” —Maira Kalman


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

MYBOO said:


> Hi folks
> not a member but just thought i would share this for any potential new owners and this is my final word to bailey,
> 
> .......for a dog i didnt want i ended up with a soulmate -best friend -stress ball etc .i cannot begin to explain the joy bailey brought to our home for 5 glorious years to myself ,wife and scott & holly ....
> ...


This part of your tribute to Bailey is so sweet and true about what a golden will do to your life and your heart. You and your family are in my thoughts... may your memories give you comfort


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Boo. Praying for God to comfort for you.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. Such a beautiful tribute, thank you for posting. We'd love to see a picture of your Boo if/when you feel ready. Rest In Peace sweet Boo.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Boo. Like so many others here, I understand your pain. I hope you find comfort in the many wonderful memories you have. Once your life has been touched by a golden retriever, you totally understand unconditional love


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

How are you?
Thinking of you and your family. 
Hx


----------



## MYBOO (Nov 7, 2018)

Devastated!!!


----------



## MYBOO (Nov 7, 2018)

*Bailey*

My pride and joy


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

He was quite a handsome fella. I'm so sorry for your loss - five years old is too young!


----------



## MyDogWinks (Nov 3, 2018)

I’m so sorry, such a terrible feeling, we lost our beautiful golden to nasal cancer early last year. I’d never had as great a dog as Brighton, although he was irreplaceable, we finally have a new puppy and I’m looking forward to him becoming a happy, integral member of our family.


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh, my god what a beautiful dog. Boy, right? Only five, so young. I'm so very sorry.

He really was a magnificent-looking dog. God bless.

ps--I just noticed that you lost Bailey 5/11/18 but haven't posted until November. It took me six full months before I stopped--well, crying every day after we lost our prior dog on 12/11/11. 

We do have another Golden now, and I will say three things: one, you still never completely get over the loss of your first dog. Two, now I cannot imagine not having a dog in my life. And I love our current dog so very much, now.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

What a stunningly handsome boy! Thank you so much for posting the photos. So many of us have been through similar situations which are almost unbearable, but as others have said we never regret the decision to allow them into our lives, however briefly. What joy they continue to give - even my first who went to the bridge 13 years ago never ceases to echo in my heart.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

Bailey is such a handsome pup! Indeed, 5 years is so young. I unfortunately know the pain and my heart goes out to you. Coming here has helped me through the grieving process. May you be comforted with all the wonderful memories that you have of Bailey.


----------



## TheLittleDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi,

I am very sorry for your loss. Bailey was such a beautiful angel. Lovely eyes, sweet face.

I know exactly how it is, my German Shepherd passed away two years ago. My Poodle passed away last year. Your words took me back to the time where I had my beloved best friends right by my side. You may not know that, but your words are helping grieving owners to better understand their pain - of that I'm sure. Your soulful tribute to him brought tears to my eyes. You explained exactly how it is when we bring a Golden, or any other dog, into our homes and lifes. At least that's what we think we've done - until we find out a house is only a home when it has a dog, and no life has a meaning without a four-legged best friend by our side. They are the ones who have given us a home. They are the ones worth living for.

I am going through a difficult time with my Golden, who was born with a congenital heart defect. Vet told me the life expectancy is less than 6 years. I know. Too short. Too fast. Too unfair.

It was very gracious of you to come here and write a beautiful and deserving tribute to your beloved Bailey, despite the pain and sorrow you are feeling. Thank you for taking a chance on him. Thank you for giving him a family. Thank you for the wonderful life I am sure you gave him. Thank you for loving him.

That's all that matters to them, at the end of the day.

I would like to thank you for sharing this beautiful tribute and these precious pictures with us.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. 5 is young and I lost a Golden that was the same age. I too have another Golden who is now 8. It is funny how both are so different, but the same when it comes to affection. That was a nice tribute to your pup.


----------



## clucki1966 (Oct 9, 2017)

Sending heartfelt condolences. My 'Sparky' is only 1-1/2 years old but on occasion, I think of the day when I won't have him. He has been the most amazing Golden since day 1 and I know I will never have another dog like him. He is incredibly special. The last dog I had was well over 20 years ago. I couldn't bear the thought of bringing another dog into my life because I was so heartbroken at the time but after 20 years, I gave in and brought this amazing Golden into my life (I had never had a Golden before). I am truly enjoying each and every day with my special friend because you never know what will happen. Sending a Dr. Seuss quote if it can help in any way: "Don't cry because it's over. Smile because it happened."


----------

